# pb dual boot debian/sierra



## kelkun89 (10 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour a tous

J'ai un petit soucis pour installer Debian en dual boot avec sierra, après de multiple tentative en vin, j'en suis arriver a ce stade mon osx sierra est opérationnel par contre os Debian est installer ( sans le miroir ). Au demarrage avec alt je ne vois que osx et pas de Debian ( avec ma clef usb j'arrive dans le terminal ou bash j'ai pas trop envie de dire de bêtise mais pas de version graphique ).j'ai bien sur installer refind ( si il marche ) et j'ai désactiver sip de osx ( que je n'ai pas encore réactiver )
Je ne sait plus quoi faire si une personne plus compétente pourrait m'éclairer j'en serait ravit !


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         142.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data                         8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         10.9 GB    disk0s4
   5:       Microsoft Basic Data                         88.0 GB    disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +142.4 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume osx sierra              17.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                516.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4
```

je joint un diskutil list au cas ou sa peut aider ou corriger une erreur.
je precise que je n'ai mit aucune données dans quoi que se soit donc si faut refaire il n'y a pas de soucis.


----------



## kelkun89 (11 Octobre 2019)

Finalement j’ai résolu mon problème


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2019)

kelkun89 a dit:


> Finalement j’ai résolu mon problème


De quelle manière ? Ça pourra toujours servir à quelqu'un qui rencontrerait les mêmes problèmes.


----------

